# Anyone with a pickup truck?



## Pax Maac (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have a little pickup truck and am wondering what those of you with pickups do for bike transport. 

I don't want to just dump the bike in the bed, especially when it's mine and my wife's bikes.

I don't know if they make racks that attach to the bumper and liftgate, but we've been rear ended a few times and the bumper is crooked and I would hate to get rear ended with the bikes back there too. 

Is there a way to secure the bikes in the bed standing up, for trips of a longer duration?

Its a very small truck, a Ford Courier (don't think its sold in the US) and the roof is too small for a roof rack. Can't find a pic on the web, but its like the old Subaru Brats.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## blauer.nj (Feb 25, 2009)

Not exactly sure about the setup of your pickup, but I drive a large truck in the US and I attach my bikes on opposite sides of the bed. I use a ratchet strap attached to built in tie points in my truck and secure these to the frame of the bikes from front to back. I have heard on another forum of these being installed in a truck bed but have not used them myself. 
http://www.rackoutfitters.com/car-racks/pc/Rocky-Mounts-Clutch-c64.htm 
I will try to get a picture next time I load my bikes up and post it for you to see. (that should happen saturday morning).


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

check these out from delta


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

IMO since the they didnt make a ton of couriers, you might be better with something somewhat custom. I remember seeing several using PVC tubing to put the front wheel in and then use tie downs to hold the bike up.

PS:they did make a few in the US, i have no clue how many. I've only seen 1


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in the south... pickup trucks are part of life... they everywhere... my mema (grandma in-law) has 2... my father in law has one, my uncle has one... our bike club has a good number of people with various types... lots of standard full size and compact pick ups...

most of them use something like shown below...
one of my racer friends has them mounted to his tool box (also one of the norms if you have a pick up in the south haha)... but a number have done a homebrew solution with these...... mount them to a 2x4 or 2x6... cut the plank as wide as the bed of the truck and wedge it in so it's not going to move...


dadat40 said:


> check these out from delta


I personally have a large "mini van" astro so it's not really a mini but classified as such)... I keep the bench seat in the back (got kiddies)... and can slip a bike in laying down... but plan to rig something up using those clamps eventually... I think I can get 3 bikes to fit in there while keeping the bench seat usable...


----------



## jamis_snow (Dec 5, 2006)

I bought a couple of those mounts shown above ($20 bucks each), but didn't care for the idea of them being bolted to the bed. I mounted them to a 1x6" piece of plywood cut the the width of the bed. on my chevy there is a little recess that works perfectly to hold the board in one spot. i.e so it doesn't shift for or aft in traffic or up and down when you find a trail not just designated for bikes.

pic of what i did:


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Most truck beds have a recess of some sort that can fit a board of certain dimensions.
After finding a board that fits, bolt in however many fork mounts you need, like shown in the above posts.

Then shave down the lawyer tabs on the fork a little so it isn't as annoying/time consuming to remove. 

I tried the PVC bike holder. Downside is that it isn't very accommodating to tires of different sizes. Took a while to make. Really saves no time over fork mounts, and won't hold the bikes as nicely. Hard to modify if your bike or tire size ever changes.

fork mounts into lumber > PVC bike rack


----------



## Pax Maac (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I really like the fork mount on a 1x6 idea. I've not seen those before. Definitely gonna give that a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## rail the trail (Mar 10, 2007)

My unigrip has been great. No need to take the wheel off, secure, small, and portable. I use velcro straps to keep the front wheel from flopping over.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I use a 2x6 wedged in the truck with the delta mounts x2. It works perfect and can be removed if need be. I have even done some off-road with the bikes in back, no straps just attached to the delta's.....not a problem at all.

If you wanted to, you could drill some screws through the wood and bed of the truck.


----------



## clay_smith (Oct 25, 2008)

dadat40 said:


> check these out from delta


Kind of off topic but those look like cannondale bmx forks.


----------



## chuckc381 (Feb 23, 2009)

jamis_snow said:


> I bought a couple of those mounts shown above ($20 bucks each), but didn't care for the idea of them being bolted to the bed. I mounted them to a 1x6" piece of plywood cut the the width of the bed. on my chevy there is a little recess that works perfectly to hold the board in one spot. i.e so it doesn't shift for or aft in traffic or up and down when you find a trail not just designated for bikes.
> 
> pic of what i did:


WOW..I thought I was the only one that thought if that ! I have one for three bikes side by side by side....works great !


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i always just toss my bike in the back *shrug*


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

i made this for my truck, i dont have to remove the wheels and i can lock the bikes to it. those were my 2 design criteria. it works very well for me

mounting it properly took longer than fabrication


----------



## texasaggie (Oct 17, 2008)

Wish I could weld, that looks great axcxnj. I will go along with the consensus and say I also use a 2x4 with a fork mount. Delta also makes a mount that can lock, wish I had bought that instead.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I did this to be able to still have room in the truck bed for camping gear and such. Has worked great for the past year, or so.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

J. Fragera said:


> I did this to be able to still have room in the truck bed for camping gear and such. Has worked great for the past year, or so.


looks alot like my dads truck(i wish i had one ) but he has the soft cover over the bed so when i use his truck its just a matter of sliding the bike under the cover and going


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

J. Fragera said:


> I did this to be able to still have room in the truck bed for camping gear and such. Has worked great for the past year, or so.


i want to say i've seen those with the roller covers... neat idea IMHO... leaves room for a load still.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

this, it keeps the bikes nice and tight from 1-10 it gets a 20




in and out in seconds


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Just hang them over the tailgate...get a tailgate cover(Dakine) or an old moving blanket and away you go.


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

Whatever happened to good old fashion rope?


----------



## tmcq (Mar 2, 2009)

I load mine just like you BitterDave...get a pair of ratcheting straps and you can get a perfectly secure - move-free load in a couple of minutes. I strap one close to the cab (loop once around each stem or seatpost) then strap the second close to the tailgate (looping once as above). When you ratchet the straps tight the bikes don't move at all.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*me too*

been using ratcheting straps for over a decade
have some of those fork mounts, have never gotten around to mounting.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

This is how I do it with the big bikes










Usually carry the smaller bikes the same way but decided to buy the fork mounts that fit the Tacoma bed rails.


----------



## MtbSupply (Nov 2, 2008)

Or you can just save your money and throw it in the back of the bed, which is why their is the vehicle with the large amount of flat space to throw stuff in . Bikes going to get scratched on the trails anyway! I'm just playing by the way.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

DiRt DeViL said:


> This is how I do it with the big bikes


That's how I do it with all the bikes.

You can fit an INSANE number of bikes in a pickup that way.

So fast in and out.

I tie them down if I'm on the highway, otherwise not.


----------



## Surlyman03 (Mar 17, 2009)

I tie mine up like a MX bike, standing straight up in the middle of the bed then take 2 tie downs, one from each side of the bars and go to the tie spots in the corners of the bed ill post a pic later.


----------



## birdog (Feb 19, 2009)

Check these out. http://recrac.com/mba

The seem cool just kind of expensive for such a small part. What do you think?


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

you can easily strap the bikes in the bed of the truck, or you can make one of those doohickeys that mounts the bikes fork to the bed, but I can load or unload two bikes securely in the time that it takes you to open your trucks door and pull out a strap, I can get to the trail head and dismount the bike ready to ride in less time it takes you to put your gloves on. and I can lock the bikes just as fast, the bikes are solidly held in place. additionally the racks can be set up so you can just use 1 or 3 (in a Tacoma) depending on the truck. they are compact, you can lock them to the truck with a cable if you don't have a locking gate, so you don't have to remove them and they fold reasonably flat, so you can still load stuff on them. the Thule system is by far the best money I have ever spent on any bike gear. now for loading a slew of bike or for shuttles, you cant beat the over the tail gate Dakine set up. that's my $2.45 (adjusted for inflation)


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a topper on my truck and use the fork mounts bolted to a board for transport. I am sick of having to screw, and unscrew the QR every time I load the bikes, does anyone know of a fork mount that uses a QR that will open and close around the nader tabs on my fork without adjustment.

I am cautious about filling down the dropouts, as I've heard not only will it void warranty, but it can allow for failure due to the exposed metal. I completly understand why the industry needs nader tabs on forks, and why your front hub's QR needs to keep the wheel in place if it opens during a ride. I am looking for a fork mount, I can bolt to a 2x4 that will clamp around nader tabs without constant adjustment. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Screw the fork mount on to the top of the tail gate inside. Much easier to install/remove bike from.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

home-made and copied from this one:
http://www.sixnall.com/


----------



## snostyle (Mar 21, 2009)

Thule makes a expandable bar that has to fork mounts mounted on it. it locks into place. great for two bikes, it's called the bed rider. not sure how much it runs.


----------



## ryebred (Aug 29, 2008)

You can get the Thule Bed Rider or the Saris Kool. They can be found used on ebay or craigslist for right around the $100 mark.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm also going along with the 2x6 + Fork Mount idea. I've been planning it for a long time, but never got around to it. Now, the question is, I only need to carry 2 bikes (me and wife). Should I set up the mounts so that the bikes are right next to each other and in the middle of the bed? Or on either side? Or both on one side? For ease of access to both cargo and bikes. Perhaps all to one side is better? Or the middle offer the best protection? I don't know.....

Drew up a diagram. 










BTW, this is the mount I'll probably end up buying. ~$30 shipped.

https://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Racks-T970-Block-Bicycle/dp/B000QJC5F8/ref=pd_sbs_sg_1


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i have a cap with a roof rack. if the bed is filled with camping gear or whatever else, the bike(s) go up top. otherwise i just slide it into the bed. i'll probably end up making something else soon though, as the fenders are rusted out enough for me to justify making a flatbed for it....


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

p nut said:


> Drew up a diagram.


Nice diagrams. :thumbsup: Don't forget that you have the wheel wells in the way.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Dang, forgot about that!! Looks like in the middle makes the most sense.


----------



## ryebred (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't forget to stagger the forks on the 2x6 otherwise the handle bars will be in the way of each other and your forks will have to be further apart. I'd first zip tie the fork mounts and test fit the bikes in the truck, then drill and secure the mounts when you have them positioned where you'd want them.


----------



## rghbsn (Apr 16, 2009)

birdog said:


> Check these out. http://recrac.com/mba
> 
> The seem cool just kind of expensive for such a small part. What do you think?


I've got these... and if you want a cost:size ratio, I guess they're expensive. But if you want a cost:effectiveness ratio, they're pretty cheap. You can get 2 sets for the cost of one Thule bed rider without locks or one Thule insta-gator. They lock to the bed and you can lock the bike independantly of the rack system. They use up no bedspace without bikes in them. They save 90% of your truck bed with bikes in them. They are the best bang for the buck IMHO. No wheel removal, rock steady on road/off road and at highway speeds.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

shrpshtr325 said:


> looks alot like my dads truck(i wish i had one ) but he has the soft cover over the bed so when i use his truck its just a matter of sliding the bike under the cover and going


Id like to do something like this with my Tacoma so I can still utilize the bed space for luggage and coolers.

I know the bike racks are Yakima's are the Bed rails Yakima's as well?


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I'm the only one in my family who brings their bike on certain trips. My dad has a short box quad cab. I have to take my front tire off to lay the bike down in the box then we need to pack stuff in there for four people plus 3 dogs usually so. I can't stand my bike up because he has a cover for his box.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Magsrgod said:


> Id like to do something like this with my Tacoma so I can still utilize the bed space for luggage and coolers.
> 
> I know the bike racks are Yakima's are the Bed rails Yakima's as well?


Actually the bed rail covers were on the truck when I got it. They are Wade Bed Caps... here's the site... http://www.wadeauto.com/Product.asp?SubCatID=2

They are pretty good for protecting the tops of the bed, so they are nice to have anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiRt DeViL said:


> This is how I do it with the big bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks safe.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

I use this when i don't have to carry more than two bikes:

http://www.rec-rac.com/

And this when I carry the whole load (six bikes):

http://www.sixnall.com/


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> That looks safe.


It's totally safe. If you're paranoid you can tie them down but there's really no point unless you are seriously offroading.


----------



## bdean (Oct 28, 2010)

*Here's a unique approach....*

This is what I use.

From http://www.remprack.com. Multiple bicycles, room for other stuff, doesn't take-up any room. Always ready and waiting. Certainly won't work for everyone. Kind of expensive. I usually take it out for the winter, and put it back in in the spring.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

sean salach said:


> i have a cap with a roof rack. if the bed is filled with camping gear or whatever else, the bike(s) go up top. otherwise i just slide it into the bed. i'll probably end up making something else soon though, as the fenders are rusted out enough for me to justify making a flatbed for it....


nice taco truck , how many miles you got on it?


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

*A rack that I made.*

Old picture, but you get the idea.



















-Brett


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## bpalermo (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, check out this product from Summit Racks, I just ordered a set. It's a rain gutter bracket system that mounts to the bed rails of your pick up truck and allows you to install a standard rain gutter style rack system, so you can use whatever Thule or Yakima rack base and accessory you want.

I plan on setting mine up with two bike racks and a cargo box.

Also, you can install a bed cover over the brackets to keep your gear dry.

They also offer brackets for Toyota and Nissan trucks with cargo-management rails.

Here's a link to the site.

http://www.summitracks.com/


----------



## Scooper (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody ever us a Thule insta gator but turned a bit? My bed is short and won't fit a bike the normal way. Id like to leave the front tire on and that requires me to turn the bike at a 45 angle in the bed. Any ideas here?


----------

